# une soluce pour déconnection



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2000)

J'ai eu un probleme de déconnection sur mon G4 OS 8.6 et 9.... la solution est de changer (sur le CD d'installation) le pay pour le modem.... sélectionner les USA....
et depuis 6 mois plus de déconnection. La raison est que les lignes téléphonique françaises sont nulS...

------------------


----------



## szamcha (23 Mars 2000)

euh, je veux pas polémiquer
Mais justement, les lignes françaises sont réputées bien meilleures que les lignes américaines justement...

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## cl97 (24 Mars 2000)

Je confirme que les lignes francaises sont d'excellentes qualités. C'est plutot les modems des providers qui sont pas optimisés avec les modems apple ou bien les chaines d'init fournies avec remote access qui sont foireuses 

chris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2000)

La solution me fut donner par Apple assistance.... et la réponse aussi... 
le reprenais simplement les propos.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2000)

Bonjour
j'ai le même pb sur un iMac rev B 233 OS 8.5.1. Cela a marché très bien avec le V90 jusqu'à il y a 3 semaines. Depuis, aucune connexion possible hors script de modem v34 seulement (qui navigue à 26400 bps !... si, si...). 
Club-internet (trouve cela anormal, bien sûr) rejette la faute sur le modem qui serait défectueux. Mais comment le savoir puisqu'il fonctionne (fax + connexion avec v34 - ok)? France Télécom (et c'est la meilleure...) dit qu'un modem v90 c'est de la foutaise de marketing et qu'on ne peux EVIDEMMENT pas connecter à 56K puisque les lignes telephoniques ne sont pas faites pour cela! et que bien entendu le pb ne vient surtout pas de leurs lignes, ni d'un quelconque dispositif de leur central tel.
Alors que faire? Pourquoi cela a marché un moment et plus maintenant? Si quelqu'un a une reponse possible...
Je retiens pour essai le truc de ...USA?! Qui sait. S'il peux me confirmer comment il fait.


----------

